# CS problem: Can't get past Validating Game Resources



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

I just got my new computer and am now putting counter strike on it. I updated steam and have everything updated but when trying to get onto a server it always freezes on Validating game resources.

any help plz


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

What connection u got? go to steam-> settings -> internet and make sure its the right settings.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

well m8 .. you may want to look at this page .
click here

i hope this helps you out !!
cheers


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

got it working. Had to update cs to 1.5

thanks


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

great ..
you can also set this post as "Solved" at the top of the page in options so others may find out how you did it ..

cheers m8


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

The latest version of CS is 1.6


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

Topato said:


> The latest version of CS is 1.6


th elöatest version is cs source .. but still the thread starter should set this as solved .


----------



## JustAlex93 (Aug 20, 2008)

My game always do that thing , and freezes on validating game resources . But I found away very easy to do , in the game you just have to create a new game before you go to find servers , when the game is started (you have created your own server ) , you just have to close that server , and then you may enter on the online servers you want . Enjoy . 
I'm portuguese so the language I use I think is not alright . So Sorry .


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

Old thread is old.


----------

